# Fish Oil Supplementation, Bovine Colostrum



## karenhj (Oct 21, 2012)

I tried to post in my original post "newbie," but it wouldn't let me today for some reason. Does anyone take fish oil (was wondering if there is iodine in it), and also I read about bovine colostrum as an immunomodulator for hashis. Let me know if anyone has any experience/knowledge about these two items.

Thanks,
Karen


----------



## RandomUserAZ (Nov 21, 2012)

I take fish oil (3000mg per day) mainly for the heart-related benefits. I've read that it can potentially help thryoid-related issues as well, so that has just been a bonus.


----------



## piggley (Sep 15, 2012)

karenhj said:


> I tried to post in my original post "newbie," but it wouldn't let me today for some reason. Does anyone take fish oil (was wondering if there is iodine in it), and also I read about bovine colostrum as an immunomodulator for hashis. Let me know if anyone has any experience/knowledge about these two items.
> 
> Thanks,
> Karen


Hello Karen,
Interesting question,
I dont know if Fish Oil has Iodine so I stick with Coconut Oil which is apparently good for the Thyroid, Cod Liver Oil could have traces of Iodine I should think, not sure if there would be enough to be a problem though,
Interesting to see if Bovine Colostrom would be helpful, I wouldnt be surprised at all if that were the case-I havnt tried it yet but I have been considering it . Some people who have had their HPylori treated sometimes have remaining gut issues have gotten relief from taking Colostrum going by comments I've seen,
Sorry I cant answer your question but if I come across any information I will post it for you.
Best regards.


----------

